# Reccomendations for Vail area in June



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, y'all. I'll be in Vail for my son's lacrosse tourney in mid-June and want to rent a road bike for some quicky rides in the 15-30 mile range. We'll be staying in Vail, but I believe the games are over in Edwards. Can anyone recommend a good shop to rent from and/or some good routes? I've not done much high altitude riding. I live in Maryland, but routinely do rides with 80-100 feet of climb per mile. Did a century last year with 8400 feet of climbing. Let me know what you think I could handle in your area. Thanks.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Rash Larue said:


> Hey, y'all. I'll be in Vail for my son's lacrosse tourney in mid-June and want to rent a road bike for some quicky rides in the 15-30 mile range. We'll be staying in Vail, but I believe the games are over in Edwards. Can anyone recommend a good shop to rent from and/or some good routes? I've not done much high altitude riding. I live in Maryland, but routinely do rides with 80-100 feet of climb per mile. Did a century last year with 8400 feet of climbing. Let me know what you think I could handle in your area. Thanks.


you can always ride up over Vail pass and back...it's almost all on a bike path.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

There are bike paths along the I-70 corridor from Dillion to Vail practically to Glenwood. 

Riding in Glenwood Canyon would be flat, but pretty and fun. 

Any of the passes are tough.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Vail has basically one road in/out so your options are:
Go east with a climb over Vail Pass down into Copper Mountain. From there it is either another climb into Leadville or a somewhat flat roll into Frisco and Breckenridge. Most of this route is on a bike path in sight of I-70. Plenty of places to refuel in the towns.
Or go west down into the valley on somewhat busy roads with options to go north on busy, narrow roads that lead to backcountry or continue west into Glenwood Canyon on a combo of roads and paths or go south to Minturn and up Battle mountain. Minturn is kind of a funky little town and once your are up Battle Mountain the ride is level for awhile until, you guessed it, another climb into Leadville.
Personally I think the Glenwood option offers some of the more unique riding. The paved path hugs the Colorado River most of the way and is relatively flat. There is a small parking lot at the east end of the trail. The Canyon itself is awesome. Glenwood also has plenty of services to refuel for the ride back. As far as renting bikes, you are going to a "mountain bike" area so most of the shops are going to cater to that rider, but some may have a road bike available. These guys rent road bikes http://www.coloradobikeservice.com/ 
Enjoy Colorado.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Given your request for a 15-30 mile ride and your lack of mountain experience, I would say it is sufficient to ride to the top of Vail Pass and then turn around there. There are restrooms and water there, and the ride back down into Vail is a blast. No need to go down to Copper Mountain and back unless you're sure you can handle it.

Vail Pass is a "must ride". You'll kick yourself if you don't do it. For most of the way, you have an entire traffic-free road to yourself. It's an old abandoned and blocked-off highway.

There are lots of bike shops in Vail. At all those kiosks with flyers, you can pick up flyers and discount coupons.

If you have time for more rides, you could ride towards Tennessee Pass (towards Leadville).

There is a very popular 80-mile route that goes over Vail Pass, Fremont Pass and Tennesse Pass back to Vail. It's called the Copper Triangle (google it). There's an organized ride of the same name now, but it existed long before the organized ride. It might be a bit out of reach for you this time, but keep it in mind if you ever return to Vail with more time.

There's a lot of good hiking and mountain biking around Vail too.


----------



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, guys. Looks like Vail Pass is the ticket for me. I won't have time for any longer rides (even If I could do them), because I'll be shuttling back and forth to the lax games. I will make a point of stealing away for a couple of 25 milers, though.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Rash Larue said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. Looks like Vail Pass is the ticket for me. I won't have time for any longer rides (even If I could do them), because I'll be shuttling back and forth to the lax games. I will make a point of stealing away for a couple of 25 milers, though.



Go look here:

www.coppertriangle.com

This site has the route and profile information that you are probably seeking. 

You could take an extra day and do the Copper Triangle Route of 88 miles, slightly modified from where you will be basing your Colorado adventure from 

1) Vail Pass - Vail to Copper Mountain. This is a grind. The last half of Vail pass, eastbound, is the old Vail Pass road (converted into bike/MUT path), then turns into well maintained bike path. Once at the top, it's a 15 minute or so ride down into Copper Mountain. I think this is the hardest side of the triangle.

2) Fremont Pass - Copper Mountain to Leadville. Not so bad, but a steady climb - about 15 miles I think. Once to the top of Fremont Pass, you'll have an impressive/fun drop down into Leadville. 

3) To fuel up, you'll need to ride a mile or so past the turnoff for the last side of the triangle to get to a convenience store.

4) Tennessee Pass & Battle Mountain - Leadville to Minturn. Tennessee Pass is fairly easy compared to what you have been riding so far. One at the top of the pass, it's a fun descent to the base of Battle Mountain. Then, another 3 mile or so grind to the top. Then a fun descent down into Minturn

Best piece of advise for doing any riding in Colorado: Leave early and finish early. Thunderstorms with rain -- and windy conditions at a minimum, are very frequent events. Dress warm like you mean it, and be able to take off/put on layers as the weather and temperature conditions change. If you only do the Vail Pass segment, You could probably leave around 7:00 AM from Vail and be back around 11AM without too much concern for weather (but you'll probably want a light jacket and long finger gloves to start).

Another option is to drive to Leadville and

1) Take the loop around Turquoise Lake. Park your in Leadville (there is a community pool or highschool that you can park at) and take the route around the lake starting by going over the top of the dam. Two really good climbs -- mountains, trees, stupendous views. Also, we had a lot of snow this year so there will be a lot of water running down the hills - mini-water falls and rushing water around the road. After the second climb, a fast descent back into Leadville (a long grade uphill coming back into town though -- 2% for about three miles after you get off the hill around Turquoise Lake) .

2) On the east side of Leadville is the Mineral Belt Trail. Go east up the hill on 12th street in Leadville, and then pick up the trail from there. See "MIle 2.0" on map on this web site www.mineralbelttrail.com. Great Views of Mt. Massive and Mt. Elbert from here. (Mt. Elbert is the highest point in Colorado - Mt. Massive is #2 and about 5 feet shorter). The Mineral Belt is old railroad bed, and runs through a place where there are lots of old mines. The whole area is a EPA superfund cleanup site, mainly due to the disturbance of the ground by the miners of yore and the washing down of all sorts of heavy metals out of the dirt and into the water. The runoff has now been diverted into a waste processing facility where the nasties are removed. 

A good part of this ride is documented here: www.bvbf.org You can use the park where this ride stops for lunch or the high school as a place to originate from. The parking lot at Safeway is another good option too.

One more option is around DIllon reservoir. Start in Frisco, a park near the Brewery there. Then proceed towards Breckenridge (Bike path) and turn left up Swan Mountain Road . Just follow the road around the reservoir. You'll end up in Dillon/Silverthorne, then cross over the top of the dam, and then back into Frisco. Hey! Look where your car is! Right next to a microbrewery! How convenient.

One more thing - the sun up here is very strong. Sunscreen, sunglasses, and a hat are mandatory equipment. As well as lots of water!

Happy pedaling!


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

Venture Sports in Avon, Freewheel Cyclery in Beaver Creek, or Christy Sports are some shops that may rent road bikes. Most rent only mountain. Last resort try The Kind Cyclist or Moontime in Edwards.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

What about driving down to wolcott and riding up hwy131 toward Steamboat? I see riders on that road all the time, and it does not have the +10,000 ft elevation that Vail pass does. Cause, the pass is lower and may have less snow on it than Vail pass, and thus be warmer. It may be a nice choice for a vistior from Maryland.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

sbsbiker said:


> What about driving down to wolcott and riding up hwy131 toward Steamboat? I see riders on that road all the time, and it does not have the +10,000 ft elevation that Vail pass does. Cause, the pass is lower and may have less snow on it than Vail pass, and thus be warmer. It may be a nice choice for a vistior from Maryland.


Warmth is not an issue in the summer. 

The OP wanted a not very hilly route. 

Highway 131 from Wolcott, at least for the first 20 miles is very, very hilly. Maybe not Vail Pass, but very hilly nonetheless.


----------

